# Rollfast-Roamer 1939-40'ish



## sambo42xa (Jun 12, 2017)

This belonged to my dad when he was 9 yrs old making this bike around 1939-40. He told me, his dad (my grandfather, obviously) bought it for him new and he was the only kid on the block at the time with a new bike. He would also park it in his bedroom at night. When I was 6-7 yrs old I remember seeing this bike in my parents basement, flat tires that were hard as rock, dirty and just broken down in the corner. When I moved out and started collecting bikes down the line I took my dads bike and went through it. Cleaned it up, replaced the rubber with whites but I still have the originals which have the Chain Link treads but still hard as a rock. The tubes I pulled out have numerous patches and all different colors. The hand grips are not original but from that period. He told me they had to turn in rubber for the war and he gave up his rubber grips.
The headlight is missing the plastic lens but the horn still works! It has an original "Lawrence, MA" plate on the rear fenderMy father visited me one day and I rolled out his bike all done up. He almost poop! I could see in his eyes how amazed he was seeing his childhood bicycle looking like it was in that condition. He was probably 70 and got on it, rode it down the driveway. He said to me, "poop, last time I was on this thing was over 60 yrs ago"!
I have a few photo's of a before and after of the bike I will post here later on.
I'm glad (and I know he was too) I saved my dads bike. It now sits up on the cabinets in the house collecting dust


----------



## catfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 12, 2017)

Cool! Good looking bike and nice location for it!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 12, 2017)

Great bike!!


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 13, 2017)

Take it down and ride it every once and awhile.


----------



## sambo42xa (Jun 13, 2017)

Awhipple said:


> Take it down and ride it every once and awhile.



I have.....during the Ol Home Days parade. Only thing is my knees hit the handle bars!
I've taken my Manta-Ray and the Peerless, now I just take the 73 Buick ragtop....


----------



## kreika (Jun 13, 2017)

Turn the seat post around for more knee room?


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 18, 2017)

sambo42xa said:


> This belonged to my dad when he was 9 yrs old making this bike around 1939-40. He told me, his dad (my grandfather, obviously) bought it for him new and he was the only kid on the block at the time with a new bike. He would also park it in his bedroom at night. When I was 6-7 yrs old I remember seeing this bike in my parents basement, flat tires that were hard as rock, dirty and just broken down in the corner. When I moved out and started collecting bikes down the line I took my dads bike and went through it. Cleaned it up, replaced the rubber with whites but I still have the originals which have the Chain Link treads but still hard as a rock. The tubes I pulled out have numerous patches and all different colors. The hand grips are not original but from that period. He told me they had to turn in rubber for the war and he gave up his rubber grips.
> The headlight is missing the plastic lens but the horn still works! It has an original "Lawrence, MA" plate on the rear fenderMy father visited me one day and I rolled out his bike all done up. He almost &#!^! I could see in his eyes how amazed he was seeing his childhood bicycle looking like it was in that condition. He was probably 70 and got on it, rode it down the driveway. He said to me, "&#!^, last time I was on this thing was over 60 yrs ago"!
> I have a few photo's of a before and after of the bike I will post here later on.
> I'm glad (and I know he was too) I saved my dads bike. It now sits up on the cabinets in the house collecting dustView attachment 480321 View attachment 480322



Great story behind it!


----------



## sambo42xa (Jun 19, 2017)

As promised......this is the Only photo I have of the bike after I took it from my parents house before I went through it. Notice basket and "Columbia" rear rack which I still have but took off. Next photo is after I went through it.  My dad with his bike seeing it and riding it after 60 yrs! Photo of my son posing.
And that's the story of my dad's bike!


----------



## JLF (Sep 18, 2021)

Cool bike and great photos!  Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## sambo42xa (Mar 5, 2022)

So I just picked up recently an extra badge just to probably hang it on the bike somewhere.
The original badge has the curvature to it for mounting and is 2 3/8” in length. The one I just picked up is flat and 3” in length.
Curious as to this flat longer badge….was it to fit a different year; fit somewhere else entirely;
I’m Not complaining, I thought is was going to be the same and it’s different. Now I’m trying to figure out what it actually fitted on.


----------

